# PlayStation 4 E3 Roundup



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AaOWRvmtEFQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]y1Rx-Bbht5E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]G203e1HhixY[/YOUTUBE]
*i.imgur.com/JuFK8z2.jpg


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 10, 2014)

2 and a half hour long conference concentrated completely on  the next gen console games, great but i expected more news on the last gen console price drop ( PS4 price drop was expected).
The white PS4 is stunning though 

And congratz for the people who waited for so long to see GTAV on PC


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

*docs.google.com/document/d/1lpJLzC...aDSKwPO_SrRs/preview?sle=true&amp;pli=1&pli=1


----------



## Gollum (Jun 11, 2014)

snap said:


> *docs.google.com/document/d/1lpJLzC...HPThaDSKwPO_SrRs/preview?sle=true&pli=1&pli=1



Nice link - Lots of videos


----------



## snap (Jun 12, 2014)

The Order: 1886's cinematic look is more than meets the eye | Joystiq


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2014)

The big picture is PS4 has pretty much decimated XBone and will rock PS gamer's world as per E3 in the upcoming year.


----------

